# مطلوب موزعين معتمدين لمنتج مبتكر فريد من نوعه



## الغروووب (10 يونيو 2014)

*
مطلوب موزعين معتمدين 
(لكل مدينة في منطقة الخليج) 

لمنتج مبتكر فريد من نوعه يتميز بما يلي :

الغرض الاساسي من استخدامات المنتج هو احداث طبقة لا مرئية 

ولا تؤثر على الخواص الفيزيائية للاسطح تقوم بعمل حماية وعزل للسطح عن السوائل والاتربة والاوساخ

 ( لا تؤثر يعني – لا تغيير في اللون – الرائحة – الشكل – الملمس )





للتعرف على المنتج فضلا اضغط على الروابط التالية لمشاهدة روابط توضيحية

Master add for Cracoat ME - YouTube

Ceracoat car glass - YouTube

Ceracoat Textile demo - YouTube


العبوات التي ستكون متاحة ضمن خطة المبيعات والتصريف للممنتج هي 

عبوات 200 مل كما انه سيكون متاحا العمل بالكميات (20 لتر - 50 لتر - 100 لتر )

المنتج صناعة سويسرية وحاصل على على شهادات من مختبرات فرنسية والمانية وسويسرية 

تفيد تجاوزه لاهم الاختبارات المعنية بالصحة والبيئة والجودة العالية .

المنتج مبتكر فقد تم ابتكاره وتصنيعه بتكنولوجيا النانو الحديثة .

المنتج معتمد من ادارة الفسح الكيميائي في وزارة التجارة .

المنتج سهل الاستخدام وآمن ولا يشكل خطورة صحية على المستخدم.

المنتج له عدة استخدامات مع عدة خامات

 ( الاقمشة – الجلود – الاسطح الزجاجية – الاسطح المعدنية – الاسطح الحجرية – الاسطح الخشبية ) 

بالاضافة الى العديد من المنتجات الاخرى الجاري الاعداد الى انزالها في السوق قريبا ان شاء الله .

يحتاجه السوق السعودي والخليج والمنافسة محدودة للغاية ان وجدت .

على مستوى السوق العالمي يعتبر المنتج صاحب مواصفات منافسة وبقوة .

نسبة الأرباح مرتفعة لا تقل عن 50% عائد على رأس المال في تجارة القطاعي 

ولا تقل عن 15 في تجارة الجملة .

تم اختبار مستوى الاقبال على المنتج والنتائج كانت مقنعة جدا لتبني المنتج .

يوجد خطة تسويق متكاملة تتناسب مع امكانيات كل منطقة يتم عرضها وتدريب الموزع وفريقه عليها بعد التوقيع والاعتماد.

راس المال المطلوب للبداية لكل موزع لا يقل عن 10 الاف يورو ما يعادل 50 الف ريال سعودي .

الجهات المرغوب التعامل معها 

اصحاب محلات الخياطة والمشاغل النسائية 

المحلات المختصة ببيع المنتجات المبتكرة 

اصحاب المتاجر الالكترونية 

التاجرات عبر مواقع الكيك والانستغرام والواتس اب

للجادين والراغبين بالتواصل مع الإداري المسؤول عن المشروع

00966-533680554

[email protected]


لمعرفة المزيد من المنتجات و الفرص التجارية 

فضلا زيارة الموقع العام للشركة

www.ultimatetradersint.com


​*


----------

